# Hook size and style



## FishingForSupper (Apr 4, 2015)

Just curious as to what hook size and style you all use for fishing minnows for crappie. I've always just used whatever was floating around in the talks box I inheri but now I'm running out and should go buy the proper hooks I actually need. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Johnny (Apr 4, 2015)

get some premade Crappie Rigs from your big box store.
the one with mono leader and two twisted wire standoffs.

Then, get some *#4 *snelled GOLD ABERDEEN hooks.
then, when you are ready to rig up, just take the snelled hooks
and loop them to the twisted wire crappie rig.
You will be fishing a double hook rig. Takes a little practice, but well worth it.
Some rigs come withOUT hooks .. .... some with hooks ... make sure you get a #4 hook size.
It is more convenient to use the snelled hooks on the Crappie Rigs to take them off and on.

also, visit the websites: https://www.crapie.com and https://www.crappiemasters.com and
you can really get HOOKED on CRAPPIE !!!

Use the correct tackle for your target species and it makes CATCHING fish a LOT MORE FUN !!!

*Edit: * You mentioned that your wife and her dad are live minnow enthusiasts . . . . 
When you get the chance, take a sly peek into their crappie hooks to see what they are using.
If they are using whatever is on sale at Wal-Mart, or the generic "live bait hooks" and you are using 
the Crappie Rigs with #4 Aberdeens, YOU will be ahead of the game right off the bat !!!
So when you go to get your hooks, it might be wise to get the little box of 50 crappie hooks. :wink:


----------



## FishingForSupper (Apr 4, 2015)

Thanks BF! I've always used jigs but my wife and her dad are live bait users and are slowly converting me over. I'm itching to get out after them this year too after a slow year last year.


----------



## muzikman (Apr 4, 2015)

B-F Johnny is spot on!

Those long shank hooks are much easier to remove when one of those big crappie takes a BIG gulp!

...and gold aberdeens are a mighty strong hook that will stand up to those hard hits.

Great advice =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Johnny (Apr 4, 2015)

My wife is fresh from China - never been fishing before in her life !!
During the past 2 years, she has learned so much about the angling sport it is ridiculous.
She has two big tackle boxes and 17 rod/reel outfits. salt and fresh water.
It is common for her to get a full stringer of bass, bluegill, pickerel, catfish, etc.
But, Crappie has always eluded her !!! only a few here and there. It has become her
most favorite fish and most challenging.
For her Christmas present, I bought her a Crappie Charter . . . from a local certified guide
that is HIGHLY recommended and sought after.
Between 8:00 am and noon, she single handedly landed 18 *huge* slabs !!! On minnows.
we didn't get the high numbers that he usually gets (50 keepers) but we got MEAT !!

she could not have been more happy than a kid at Disney for the first time.
You know how women are - they won't take a WORD that we say, but will follow a 
strangers advice to the MOON LOL LOL LOL....

So, anyway, the Crappie Guide took her under his wing and taught her everything she
should know about catching Crappie in 4 hours .... MONEY WELL SPENT !!!
if you can swing some professional instruction from someone, that will benefit you tremendously.


oh, you know those two big tackle boxes and 17 rod/reel outfits. salt and fresh water ????
*used to be MINE* !!! LOL LOL LOL
now I am starting all over again on tackle (but at least now I get all new stuff)


----------

